# Крайне необходима помощь специалистов с определением лечения грыж С5-6, С 6-7, протрузия Т 8-9



## UIq (28 Дек 2014)

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, определиться с лечением грыж С5-6 2.5 мм., С 6-7 2.3 мм.
Очень болит спина.
После первого сеанса ручных тракций начали неметь руки, на втором сеансе онемение прошло. Боли усилились. Стала чувствовать весь позвоночник, весь болит. Также стали болеть кости черепа, это нормально? Стоит ли продолжать или прекратить? Очень боюсь за свое здоровье.
Можно ли в моей ситуации применять ручные тракции?
Посоветуйте с лечением, пожалуйста!
Мне 25 лет, вела активный образ жизни, занималась восточными танцами 7-ь лет. Понимаю, что придется прекратить ими заниматься 
Очень боюсь операции и за свою жизнь!
Насколько критична моя ситуация?
По возможности, прошу ответить, как можно скорее!
Снимки и описание прикрепляю к сообщению.

    

Добавлю:
После второго сеанса у мануальщика, а их пока было всего два, стала болеть грудная клетка, это нормально?

Извиняюсь, что пишу подряд сообщения, но нет другого выхода, т.к. возникла сильная боль и мучает ряд вопросов. Насколько критично, если после второго сеанса ручных тракций в шейном отделе стали сильно неметь обе руки от плеча до пальцев,хотя до этого никогда не немели? Появилась сильная боль в костях черепа, которой тоже до этого никогда не было. Стоит ли продолжать лечение у этого врача, после такой симптоматики от его процедур, или идти к другому мануальщику? Может ли быть такое обострение после сеансов?


----------



## La murr (29 Дек 2014)

*UIq*, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Уточните, пожалуйста, в персональной информации свой пол. 
На форуме консультируют пациентов Ваши соотечественники - 
Игорь Зинчук
Владимир Воротынцев
Также Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Дек 2014)

UIq написал(а):


> или идти к другому мануальщику?


Небольшое обострение в начале курса часто встречается. Если МТ работал с Вами не более 10 минут, то надо искать другого. Грыжи Ваши пока не опасны. Пройдите курс УВТ.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Дек 2014)

На Украине много "мануальщиков", которые не имеют медицинского образования. Есть и "народники", которые обучаются в Днепропетровском институте нетрадиционной и народной медицины (в Киеве даже университет есть). Такие ребята, конечно, могут начудить. Вам, скорее всего, именно такой и попался. Снимки хоть смотрел? Неврологическое обследование проводил(иголочкой колол, молоточком стучал)? Медикаментозное лечение назначал?
Опишите подробно жалобы. Снимки вполне удовлетворительные.


----------



## AIR (29 Дек 2014)

Снимки вполне приличные.... Поэтому смотреть и работать надо исходя из проявлений. ..  Надо разобрать жалобы -  где болит, как болит, когда болит.... Скорее боли мышечного характера - перегруз, а может и микротравмы. ...  Вобщем ничего страшного на первый взгляд..


----------



## UIq (29 Дек 2014)

Всем докторам огромная благодарность! Со всеми связались и получили исчерпывающую консультацию!
Всех докторов и форумчан с наступающим Новым Годом!


----------



## UIq (29 Дек 2014)

После консультации с нашими докторами форума, решили не ходить к этому "мануальщику", и поняли, что нам нужно делать дальше 
Есть один момент. После его сеансов пошли сильные осложнения. Другой врач прописал нестероидные противовоспалительные: Диклофенак, Ибупрофен и Индометацин, плюс мазь Випросал. Но, наш "мануальщик" вколол два дня назад Дипроспан. Скажите, пожалуйста, какие из тих препаратов можно применить в сочетании с Дипроспаном для снятия симптомов и боли? Чтобы потом уже искать хорошего специалиста, получив некий опыт в данном вопросе.


----------



## doc (6 Янв 2015)

UIq написал(а):


> Диклофенак, Ибупрофен и Индометацин


Все три лекарства относятся к слегка устаревшим, с обилием побочных эффектов. Есть более современные.
Если всё же выбирать межу ними, я бы предпочёл наименее "вредный" ибупрофен. Дипроспан приёму любого препарата из этой обоймы не препятствует.
И ещё один момент. Следует иметь в виду, что любой, даже самый крутой анальгетик всего лишь средство для облегчения боли, не избавляющее человека от самой болезни.


----------



## La murr (6 Янв 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Все три лекарства относятся к слегка устаревшим, с обилием побочных эффектов. Есть более современные.


Предпочитаю Диклофенаку Мовалис. Это правильный выбор, Андрей Петрович?


----------



## doc (6 Янв 2015)

Хороший выбор.
Хотя есть индивидуальные особенности и разным людям помогают немного разные препараты.
И с сожалением приходится констатировать, что отечественный диклофенак существенно хуже своего прародителя вольтарена (Новартис).


----------

